# Day care / kindergarten ?



## Mmisiek (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi,
I just moved to CA from Poland where my daughter (5) was attending kindergarten for at least 8 hours a day. Here in US even private kindergarten provided only 3 hours for Junior-Kindergaten and little more for Kindergarten.
What parents in US do with kids before/after school ? 
Regards
Michał


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

If she's 5, she could go to free public school.


----------



## Mmisiek (Dec 4, 2011)

mamasue said:


> If she's 5, she could go to free public school.


 Yes, but even public schools offer only 3 hours of care per day. English is not her first language so I want her to have start in smaller group than 30.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the language.....kids that age pick up languages so quickly.... before you know it, she'll be speaking better English than you!!! 
The 3 hours day might be more of a problem if you're working.
At what age do kids go to school full-time??


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Mmisiek said:


> Hi,
> I just moved to CA from Poland where my daughter (5) was attending kindergarten for at least 8 hours a day. Here in US even private kindergarten provided only 3 hours for Junior-Kindergaten and little more for Kindergarten.
> What parents in US do with kids before/after school ?
> Regards
> Michał



She should be either in public or private school and after-hour care. Most public schools offer that for a nominal fee of 50-100$. Anything past regular hours may be arranged with staff or a nanny. Have you contacted the school system for your address?


----------

